# CAO Black VR Moby Cigar Review - Captain Ahab



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a huge van of the Black VR CAO Line. This cigar is solid, but not outstanding. It has a nice feel to it and burned very well. However the taste...

Read the full review here: CAO Black VR Moby Cigar Review - Captain Ahab


----------

